# How to enable cookies in local IIS server?



## nerd_rec (Nov 24, 2005)

I am writing Web-Application using PHP/MySQL and want to maintain session
using cookies. When I try to set cookies from the local IIS Server, I am unsuccessful. I could not see
cookie set in the browser's list nor can I read them. Please help!


----------



## Baroon (Nov 25, 2005)

I afraid, the cookies are dependent on the browser's and to use cookies for session management, it should be enabled in the browser being used. 

And for your information, asp pages use cookie for session management and it run perfectly. Thus the reason might be your code, i.e, please verify your php script to set cookies. Even try other browser, like Mozilla Firefox, Opera, Netscape, or what you would like.  

One thing I would like to admit is that the cookie are of two types persistent cookies and in-persistent cookies. Only the former is stored in the cookie history of the browser, while latter die with browser, when closed. To set persistent cookie, you need to define certain properties like its expiray date.

I think this might give you some insight in your problem. 8)


----------

